# سيارة تويوتا تعمل بالهيدروجين = وقود من الماء- بدلا من البنزين



## fagrelsabah (27 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 

هنا اختراع ومنتج لاحد الشركات لخزان للهيدروجين لتحويل السيارات من العمل بالبنزين الى العمل بالهيدروجين المستخرج من الماء 


وهنا تم تغيير التانك القديم للهيدروجين الكافى للسير مسافة 80 ميل = 128 كيلومتر 

الى خزان يعتمد على تكنولوجيا حديثة وتعتمد على الهيدروجين المسال 

الخزان يسع لكمية تسير بالسيارة مسافة 650 ميل = 1045 كيلومتر 

وهذه اكبر مسافة تستطيع ان تقطعها سيارة بخزان وقود بدون اعادة تعبئه له

محرك السيارة يعمل على البنزين او الهيدروجين 

الرابط والصور 
*Hydrogen Car*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFe3h7hcRLc


Hydrogen Car Tank Technology​ A cryogenic pressure vessel developed and installed in an experimental hybrid vehicle by an LLNL research team can hold liquid hydrogen for six days without venting any of the fuel. Unlike conventional liquid hydrogen (LH2) tanks in prototype cars, the LLNL pressure vessel was parked for six days without venting evaporated hydrogen vapor. The LLNL development has significantly increased the amount of time it takes to start releasing hydrogen during periods of long-term parking, as compared to today’s liquid hydrogen tanks capable of holding hydrogen for merely two to four days.






https://publicaffairs.llnl.gov/news/video_archive.html


https://publicaffairs.llnl.gov/news/news_releases/2008/NR-08-06-02.html



صورة مهندسين الشركة يشرحون كيف تعمل هذا الخزان على السيارات اللتى تعمل بالبنزين 

وكيف يمكن التحول الى الهيدروجين المستخلص من الماء


----------



## fagrelsabah (27 يونيو 2009)

روابط اخرى للتحميل والمشاهدة 
وغير محجوبة


http://www.zshare.net/video/619202360292e4ba/


http://www.zshare.net/video/619202360292e4ba/


http://www.zshare.net/video/619202360292e4ba


----------



## fagrelsabah (27 يونيو 2009)

روابط للفديو بصيغة المحمول والجوال



http://www.zshare.net/download/619203380fd9f8e3/

http://www.zshare.net/download/619203380fd9f8e3/

*Hydrogen_Car.3gp*


----------



## fagrelsabah (27 يونيو 2009)

بعض الصور




خزان الهيدروجين بحقيبة السيارة 


=



=

صورة مهندس الشؤكة يشرح مواصفات وطريقة عمل الخزان والاجراءات الخاصة بالامان له 

=






=
مصنع تجميع وتعبئة الهيدروجين للسيارات
=




=


صورة خرطوم توصيل والغاز لتعبئته فى السيارات
=





=




=






=


----------



## fagrelsabah (27 يونيو 2009)

صورة 

خزان اثناء تعبئة الغاز بالسيارة 







=
صورة الدوائر الالكترونية والملحقات اللتى يتم تركيبها على الخزان للتخكم فى الغاز 
=






=
صورة محرك السيارة 
محرك بنزين عادى وليس هيبريد 


==






=


----------



## fagrelsabah (27 يونيو 2009)

=
ثورة منفذ تهوية لتصريف الغاز ان تم تسرب جزء منه من سقف السيارة 
=




=

صورة منافذ امان للخزان=




=
=



=
=


----------



## fagrelsabah (27 يونيو 2009)

=

صورة منافذ امان للخزان=




=
=
الفديو مرفوع على المنتدى بصيغة المحمول 
والجوال


----------



## احسان الحسناوي (2 يوليو 2009)

*التحليل الكهربائي للماء*

اخوتي الاعزاء ارجو تزويدي بالمستلزمات المطلوبة لتصنيع خلية تحليل الماء كهربائيا
واحتياطات الامان اللازمة وكذالك كيفية ربط الخلية بمحرك السيارة
واذا كانت مزودة بالصور فسأكون ممنونا منكم


----------



## fagrelsabah (2 يوليو 2009)

احسان الحسناوي قال:


> اخوتي الاعزاء ارجو تزويدي بالمستلزمات المطلوبة لتصنيع خلية تحليل الماء كهربائيا
> واحتياطات الامان اللازمة وكذالك كيفية ربط الخلية بمحرك السيارة
> واذا كانت مزودة بالصور فسأكون ممنونا منكم


 اخى الكريم 
يوجد بالمنتدى الكثير من التجارب 
سواء من الاخوة اللاعضاء ولمنها غير كاملة 
لان كل واحد لا يؤدى التعليمات المطلوبه منه وبالتالى لايصل الي الحل الامثل 
والسبب الرئيسي انه ليس على علم كافي بما يفعل = ليس مهدس وليس حتى فنى في مجال الكهربائ او السيارات
وبالتالي تجارب ليست كامل او فاشله

ولكنهم ينسن ان النجاح لاياتى من اول مرة انما ياتى بعد الكثير من التجارب الاشلة 

هكذا كان العالم اديسون صاحب المصباح الشهير 

واينشتين صاحب اكتشاف الذرات 


وهناك من نجح منهم فى تشغيل سيارته على وقود الماء ولكنه احتفظ لنفسه بالمقاسات الفنية 
وذالك لحفظ حقه فيمكا انفقه على اجاربه واختراعه


اما بالنسبة لتجارب الاجانب فستجدها كاملة بالشرح اللازم لها 

وهى تعتمد على مدى فهمك للغة الاجنبية 
حتى تؤدى الخطوات لمطلوبة مثلهم 

وان كنت تريد المزيد من المعلومات 

فيمكنك وضع موضوع جديد لتجاربك حتى يمكن لكل الاعضاء المشاركة بالمعلومات لك 

فهذا الموضوع اسهل مما تتخيل لكل من جرب ونجح 

وبالتوفيق اخى


----------



## عضو1 (2 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله بك أخي الكريم لقد أثريت الموقع بهذه المواضيع القيمه ونسأل الله أن تترجم على أرض الواقع في الدول العربيه ..


----------



## fagrelsabah (22 سبتمبر 2009)

عضو1 قال:


> بارك الله بك أخي الكريم لقد أثريت الموقع بهذه المواضيع القيمه ونسأل الله أن تترجم على أرض الواقع في الدول العربيه ..


شكرا اخى ولعل يوما نجد منا من يقول ان لها 

واتمنى الا يظهر فى وسائل الاعلام فالكثيرين ظهروا فى التلفاز بعد نجاحه فى تشغيل سيارته بوقود الماء واختفى بعدها الى الابد هو وسيارته


----------



## الساحر (23 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك علي المعلومات


----------

